# beauty dish



## silver163 (May 17, 2010)

ok so ritz doesn't carry any beauty dishes or flashes so i need to know with work lights that i have from home depot is it possible to mimic the beauty dish?


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2010)

silver163 said:


> ok so ritz doesn't carry any beauty dishes or flashes so i need to know with work lights that i have from home depot is it possible to mimic the beauty dish?


Ritz is not the only camera gear seller around.

Some people make their own beauty dishes.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 17, 2010)

I suppose it would be sort of possible.  As far as I know, the characteristic of a dish are that it's pretty hot and punchy in the center, with a big, soft feathered edge.  So you would get punchy, semi-hard light, with a really gradual feather/falloff.

I would think that if you took one of those hot lights with a standard work light reflectors and used round pop up reflecting in translucent mode, you could shoot through it.  The way you could experiment with how close to get the light to the shoot through surface, and get varying degrees of hot, punchy centers and feathered edges.  It would be exactly like a dish of course, but I'm sure with a degree of playing around, you could get decently close to it.  And at the end of the day, who cares if it looks like a beauty dish.  Just use what you've got to make something that looks great.  Don't worry about trying to look like something else.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2010)

Long story ==> short.....don't use work light.


----------



## cfphoto (May 18, 2010)

There are a ton of manufactures out there. I use a 800w Alienbees flash unit (B800) and their beautydish (which comes with a diffusion sock). I've been nothing but pleased with the results.

Eighy bucks for the BD w/ sock.


----------



## czach2012 (May 31, 2012)

Don't try it... You will burn your house down


----------



## Dillard (May 31, 2012)

try adorama or BH....They carry a wide selection


----------

